# neonate tree boa rack



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

well stone me, its true then that you can never have enough shelves round the house lol :lol: 8) 8)


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

aaah but the dust dear!!!! an all them damn snakes too


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Well if you have to many Gaz i'll always help you out :wink: *
*ive got some space now :lol: *


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

meh, dusting, aint that what ya do with the hoover an a sock? lol i try to avoid it if i can, an the snakes are darling love em to pieces (not literally) lol


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

what you done evicted your husband?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

gaz said:


> what you done evicted your husband?


*Nah i aint that lucky :wink: *soz babe* *

*No just made room*


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

PennyTreeBoa said:


> gaz said:
> 
> 
> > what you done evicted your husband?
> ...


better get some more atbs then hahaha :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

gaz said:


> PennyTreeBoa said:
> 
> 
> > gaz said:
> ...


*How many you giving me Gaz :wink: as you have to many *


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

whats the exchange rate?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

gaz said:


> whats the exchange rate?


*Ermmmmmmmmmm well thats the thing lol

ok a girl can try cant she  *


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

your doing well so far!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

double sad face! thats not good,send you some more pics soon to put smile back there


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

send them when I'm back from holland


----------



## ReptileResort (Jul 25, 2005)

good place to go on holiday  if your on holiday


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

theres a big snake show on in holland today i think.


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

*yep*



andyj5447 said:


> theres a big snake show on in holland today i think.


 yeah Houten,thats where i been


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Cant wait to see the piccys :lol: *


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

*you will get them as i take em,*

sneak previews for you of course!! :wink:


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

aww no fair, i wanna sneaky look too, next time be nice to me cos i live in wales too!


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

Bev said:


> aww no fair, i wanna sneaky look too, next time be nice to me cos i live in wales too!


ok then


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

yay!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*LOL @ BEV *:wink: :lol:


----------

